# selling Meyer hydraulic snow plow



## catwomen36 (Jul 23, 2014)

I bought a cj5 this past February that has a snow plow. I currently living in a apartment and don't need the snow plow. It comes with everything you would need including lights. Buyer would come pick up. I would hate to think shipping cost. I am asking $900 obo. I do have pictures of it if interested please call or text (636)-232-7106. Cathy


----------

